# Spurs 06-07



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/spurs/schedule/
Nov Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
Thu 2 @ Dallas 7:00pm -- TNT 
Fri 3 Cleveland 7:00pm -- ESPN 
Sun 5 @ Toronto 12:00pm -- -- 
 Mon 6 @ New York 6:30pm -- -- 
Wed 8 Phoenix 7:00pm -- ESPN 
Sat 11 New York 7:00pm -- -- 
Tue 14 @ Houston 7:30pm -- NBATV 
Wed 15 Charlotte 7:00pm -- -- 
Fri 17 Chicago 7:00pm -- -- 
Sun 19 @ Sacramento 8:00pm -- -- 
Mon 20 @ Portland 9:00pm -- -- 
Wed 22 Miami 6:30pm -- ESPN 
Fri 24 Dallas 7:00pm -- ESPN 
Sun 26 @ Seattle 8:00pm -- -- 
Mon 27 @ Golden State 9:30pm -- -- 
Wed 29 @ Utah 8:00pm -- -- 
Dec Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
Sat 2 Sacramento 7:00pm -- NBATV 
Mon 4 Golden State 7:00pm -- -- 
Wed 6 @ Charlotte 6:00pm -- -- 
Fri 8 L.A. Clippers 7:00pm -- -- 
Sun 10 @ L.A. Lakers 8:30pm -- NBATV 
Mon 11 @ L.A. Clippers 9:30pm -- -- 
Wed 13 Minnesota 7:00pm -- -- 
Thu 14 @ NO/Okla. City 8:30pm -- TNT 
Sat 16 Philadelphia 7:00pm -- -- 
Wed 20 Memphis 7:00pm -- -- 
Fri 22 Houston 7:00pm -- -- 
Sat 23 @ NO/Okla. City 7:00pm -- NBATV 
Tue 26 Milwaukee 7:00pm -- -- 
Thu 28 Utah 7:00pm -- -- 
Sun 31 Atlanta 2:30pm -- -- 
Jan Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
Tue 2 @ Cleveland 6:00pm -- NBATV 
Wed 3 @ Minnesota 7:00pm -- -- 
Fri 5 Dallas 7:00pm -- ESPN 
Sun 7 @ Memphis 3:00pm -- -- 
Tue 9 Portland 7:00pm -- -- 
Wed 10 @ Denver 8:00pm -- ESPN 
Sat 13 Washington 7:00pm -- -- 
Mon 15 @ Chicago 1:00pm -- -- 
Wed 17 L.A. Lakers 8:00pm -- ESPN 
Fri 19 NO/Okla. City 7:00pm -- -- 
Sun 21 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm -- NBATV 
Mon 22 @ Boston 6:30pm -- -- 
Wed 24 Houston 8:00pm -- ESPN 
Fri 26 Memphis 7:00pm -- -- 
Sun 28 @ L.A. Lakers 2:30pm -- ABC 
Wed 31 @ Utah 8:00pm -- -- 
Feb Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
Thu 1 @ Phoenix 9:30pm -- TNT 
Wed 7 @ Washington 6:00pm -- -- 
Fri 9 @ Orlando 6:00pm -- -- 
Sun 11 @ Miami 12:00pm -- ABC 
Tue 13 @ New Jersey 6:30pm -- -- 
Wed 14 @ Detroit 6:30pm -- NBATV 
Tue 20 Denver 7:00pm -- TNT 
Wed 21 @ Atlanta 6:00pm -- -- 
Sat 24 Seattle 7:00pm -- -- 
Mon 26 Toronto 7:00pm -- -- 
Mar Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
Fri 2 Orlando 7:00pm -- -- 
Sat 3 @ Houston 7:30pm -- NBATV 
Mon 5 @ L.A. Clippers 9:30pm -- -- 
Tue 6 @ Portland 9:00pm -- -- 
Thu 8 @ Sacramento 9:30pm -- TNT 
Sat 10 New Jersey 7:00pm -- NBATV 
Tue 13 L.A. Clippers 7:00pm -- -- 
Thu 15 @ Milwaukee 7:00pm -- -- 
Sat 17 Boston 7:00pm -- -- 
Wed 21 Indiana 7:00pm -- -- 
Fri 23 Detroit 7:00pm -- -- 
Sun 25 @ Seattle 8:00pm -- -- 
Mon 26 @ Golden State 9:30pm -- -- 
Wed 28 NO/Okla. City 7:00pm -- -- 
Fri 30 Utah 7:00pm -- -- 
Apr Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
Sun 1 @ Indiana 1:30pm -- -- 
Tue 3 Seattle 7:00pm -- -- 
Thu 5 Phoenix 8:30pm -- TNT 
Sat 7 Golden State 7:00pm -- -- 
Mon 9 Portland 7:00pm -- -- 
Wed 11 Sacramento 7:00pm -- -- 
Fri 13 @ Minnesota 7:00pm -- -- 
Sun 15 @ Dallas 12:00pm -- ABC 
Mon 16 @ Memphis 7:00pm -- -- 
Wed 18 Denver 7:00pm


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

IM JUST SO PISSED. This has got to be the hardest schedule in the nba. look at our rodeo road trip. :curse: 
I HATE YOU STERN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By the way, everyone mark Nov. 2nd on the calenders.....pack backs a *****


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

How many nationally televised games do yall have?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gada love our opening night :biggrin: 

Gada hate that road trip! :curse: 

Phoenix, Miami, New Jersey, Detroit, and Washington?!?!?!? Wtf?!!?!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> How many nationally televised games do yall have?


16 not counting nba tv


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow...someone in scheduling really enjoyed you guys losing all those back-to-backs. Not a bash against the Spurs, against whoever made these schedules, ours is pretty screwed up too. We have a stretch of 6 games in 8 days (our second meeting is part of that stretch) in the first 25 days of the season.

Nov 2 should be a fun one...


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

can't wait for the opening.. it should be good!


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

We have the worst schedule in the NBA how ironic is it we are playing the team that knocked us out of the playoffs first and then some really good teams on the road too so


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

First of all, you're missusing the term ironic. It's not ironic in any way. What it is is pure marketing genius.

Second, finish your sentence.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> First of all, you're missusing the term ironic. It's not ironic in any way. What it is is pure marketing genius.
> 
> Second, finish your sentence.


what are you talking about lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> what are you talking about lol


Irony: Incongruity between what might be expected and what actually occurs


It'd be more ironic to be playing our home opener against anyone besides dallas, but then even that is using the term very loosely.

He also said:


> and then some really good teams on the road too so


Too so what?


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

O ok my bad I actually thought ironic meant something else.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Most people do. 

But anyways, what's the end to your sentence?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> *IM JUST SO PISSED. This has got to be the hardest schedule in the nba. look at our rodeo road trip. :curse:
> I HATE YOU STERN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> By the way, everyone mark Nov. 2nd on the calenders.....pack backs a *****


9 Out of 10 on the road, at least you guys just have one loooong road trip. Clips got two trips where 7 of 8 are on the road and another where 8 of 9 are. 

Nov 2nd = revenge, hmm goodluck with that :angel:


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Most people do.
> 
> But anyways, what's the end to your sentence?


I don't remember If I do though I'll tell you first. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

qross1fan said:


> 9 Out of 10 on the road, at least you guys just have one loooong road trip. Clips got two trips where 7 of 8 are on the road and another where 8 of 9 are.
> 
> Nov 2nd = revenge, hmm goodluck with that :angel:


We always have a long road trip in the middle of the season. Always. That's not why we're mad. We're mad because of the teams we have to face during it. I don't expect to win every game during our trips, but I atleast expect our guys to come back in one piece!


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

ezealen said:


> We always have a long road trip in the middle of the season. Always. That's not why we're mad. We're mad because of the teams we have to face during it. I don't expect to win every game during our trips, but I atleast expect our guys to come back in one piece!


 Exactly, repped


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> We always have a long road trip in the middle of the season. Always. That's not why we're mad. We're mad because of the teams we have to face during it. I don't expect to win every game during our trips, but I atleast expect our guys to come back in one piece!


amen


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Well just to make another post who do you think our biggest challenges will be in this schedule?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dallas? Frankly they're the only team I think we'll have real trouble with.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Agreed!


----------

